# And down I went Hard!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I took a nasty fall yesterday! It may slow me up tying band sets for few days. I am not skinned up but bruised and swollen and very sore. I can tie bands but not as many as I am used to doing. I was in the parking lot of a store and Nell was in the truck and saw me. I am lucky that I did not break anything as I have osteoporosis. It scared her as I am her care giver. She is over this round of Cancer treatments (her thrid round) and is do OK, but it has left her weak and confused. -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Take care, Bill. Both you and your wife are in our prayers for full recovery!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Get well soon !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm happy you dodged a bullet, Tex. Be careful!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

geez Bill, sorry to hear that, take care of yourself and get better soon

Ray


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rest up and take care of your self. The bands can go on hold.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad to hear it didnt cause any "serious" injury! Get better soon!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm hoping you and your wife fully recover.

Making band sets isn't that important.

Arne


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't like to hear you had a fall.

I do like to hear that nothing was broken. Phew!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good to hear you are fine and better to hear that your wife is also fine .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

There are alot of close calls in life, and I am glad to hear that it was just that for you... I wish you a speedy recovery taking it a band set at a time.

wishes

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes these little wake up calls get us focused back to where the attention should be. Glad your well and take good care of your wife. Gods grace to you both.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Take care Tex, Wishing you and your wife the best.


----------



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

Get better soon, Bill.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Outside of just being sore, I think I am OK and I am tying bands alright. -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

If you need to rest, then rest.
I think I speak for most people When I say you shouldn't push yourself too much.
Get well soon.


----------

